# Ergo for my running 2 year old?



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

I have been contemplating getting an Ergo in the hopes it will allow me to get around better with my 2 year old who constantly runs away. He is too big and heavy for my ring sling. Do any of you use it for your 2 year old? It's expensive, so I would want to be able to use it for awhile. I have a backpack for him, but it is so bulky that it really is only good for hiking. Thanks!


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

The Ergo does go up to 45 lb as opposed to 35 lb as most other slings do. I have a relative who seems happy to carry her two year old in a Sutemi back carry, and the Sutemi is somewhat similar, if that is any guide.

I notice you haven't gotten answers - I wonder if you looked at thebabywearer.com you might find more toddler-wearing mamas?


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

An ergo is bulky...have you thought of a wrap. I fit mine in my tote bag and can cart it with me anywhere. Then when I feel like things are going to be interesting in a certain situation I just wrap her on. It's a good solution for us.
But ergos are easier and quicker...I use ours if I am in a rush or just not into wrapping that particular day. There appear to be many on the trading post too.


----------



## cryspanimal (Mar 21, 2006)

We have an Ergo that we use with our 19 month-old DD, but I tend to find my Mei Tais, especially my Kozy brand Mei Tai to be more comfortable. However, the Ergo is handy for times when your DC might want up and down a lot (like, say, at the zoo) because when the child is not in it, you can just let it dangle down from your waist without worrying about the long straps that a Mei Tai has. On the other hand, a Mei Tai folds up nice and small so you can stuff it in a diaper bag when you want to take it off.

We tend to reach for the Mei Tai much more because they are just so comfortable.

Another option to consider would be a Toddler Patapum. I believe it has a taller body than the Ergo, so that might make it somewhat more comfy.


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

An ERGO would be a great investment and it's very easy to use. But I would try one on first if possible to see if you like it. It is kind of bulky and some people don't like that. I've used it a ton, especially for hikes or long walks, but for day-to-day I prefer using my EllaRoo or Kozy mei tai. Another option would be the bECO, kind of a cross between a MT and ERGO.


----------



## Bauhinia (Jul 26, 2006)

I highly recommend the Ergo for an older toddler. We traveled a lot with dd, and I don't think we could have done it happily without such a comfortable carrier. We just got a New Generation Ergo (b/c my sis is borrowing our old one) and it does seem somewhat bulkier than the original.

I like using wraps too, but I think for being out and on the go, it's hard to beat the Ergo's simplicity. Very easy on and off.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

Re: the expense

Remember you can resell if on eBay when you are done using it, and get a chunk of your money back.

Love using my Ergo for my 18 month old. She weighs about 23 pounds.


----------

